# catering for a bridal shower



## darlingnikki (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey you all!
I am a bridesmaid in a wedding. We are planning the bridal shower right now and I am a professional cook. Right now I am doing pastries but I am a cook at heart. I am just having trouble coming up with ideas as far as an afternoon shower. All the food I keep coming up with seems cheesy and unoriginal. If you have any advice I would love to hear from you.

thanks,
Nikki 


The theme is just casual. We don't want anything crazy but we are using kind of a hart/heart theme because her last name is going to be changing to hart lol. any advice would be great.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

How many people are coming to the shower? What is your theme? Elegant, casual, ....? I have found that most women do not want to stuff themselves with a full meal but rather enjoy some elegant small foods.

For showers I've served:
mushrooms profiteroles with white truffle oil 
baby mache salad with goat cheese bundles
butternut squash soup with blue crab
Elegant tea sandwhiches on great bread presented tiered layers
Caprese Salad
Asparagus wrapped with proscuitto and phyllo

Small desserts can be tarts, petits fours, short bread wedding cake cookies and some fruit and cheese.

Good luck and try to have everything done ahead of time so you can enjoy the shower and not be stuck in the kitchen.


----------

